

Show HN: DIY Electronic Derailleur - nabilt
http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Electronic-Derailleur/

======
nabilt
The Arduino sketch, schematics, Fritzing diagram, bill of materials and CAD
diagrams can be found on the project page
<http://nabilt.github.com/diy_eshift/>. If you like this project please vote
on the Instructables page.

